
The Hugging Will Continue Until Morale Improves - devinp
https://blog.codinghorror.com/the-hugging-will-continue-until-morale-improves/
======
squozzer
"People understand you cannot possibly protect them from every single possible
negative outcome at a conference." Actually, they do.

------
DrScump
(December 2015)

